# heat transfers



## pjuarez042475 (Jul 13, 2017)

where can i find country flag transfers from latin american countries? thanks


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

pjuarez042475 said:


> where can i find country flag transfers from latin american countries? thanks


I believe Pro-World handles them,but i'm not sure of that. Ed usually responds in this forum so perhaps
he will see your post and answer definitively.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Paulo. I am not aware of any stock designs that are available.


----------

